

LoadCSS.js - 12 line javascript lib with 557 stars and 32 forks - est
https://github.com/filamentgroup/loadCSS/blob/master/loadCSS.js

======
bricss
You should try this one >>
[https://github.com/bricss/dope](https://github.com/bricss/dope)

